# Home build bike rack - galvanized pipe



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I got tired of leaning my bikes against the house wall and then falling down, so I built a bike rack today. 1/2 galvanized pipe. Could have gone cheaper with the black pipe, but went ahead and splurged for galvanized. About $120 give or take. Had the tubes lying around and used it to wrap the pipe where the seat rails will rest. Holds 5 bikes without a problem. Ii'm thinking about painting it black, don't know if I like the galvanized color. If I had to do it over again, I would have went with 3/4 or 1", but then again the price starts to sky rocket. I went with plumbing pipe so in the future I can tear it apart and recon fig if needed. Both pipes at the end are high enough so that both front and rear tires can rotate.



















The bars wrapped with tubes.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Good job. In future you could even fashion a clamp onto one of the arms to use as a workstand if hanging by the saddle gets too annoying (bike rocking).


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

good stuff. Nice stable you have there!


----------

